
The Death of the First Amendment in Cyberspace - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/10/22/the-death-of-the-first-amendment-in-cyberspace/
======
bediger4000
This is precisely what Mike Masnick & Co over at techdirt.com have been saying
for years. Free speech advocates warned us about this in the 80s, when the US
deregulated TV station and newspaper ownership. I seem to recall that back
then it was not a 1st Amendment issue because corporations and not the
government were doing it. What's different today? The quillette.com article
fails to recognize history and address that issue. 2/7, would not read again.

------
joejerryronnie
We have always been at war with Eastasia . . .

